# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Lettre Ouverte  Tous Les Informaticiens

## leresidue

Lettre Ouverte  Tous Les Informaticiens

Les ordinateurs sont de drles de btes. Vous voulez la preuve? Voici, la preuve

Nous les humains, nous dtestons nous ennuyer. Quand nous nous ennuyons, nous recherchons de nouveaux stimuli. Lintelligence de la personne a une implication majeure sur le type recherch de stimuli. Et si la personne est vraiment trs con, alors il ne recherchera quun seul stimulus (soyez pas pervers, soyez honnte avec tout le monde,  quoi a vous a fait pens?)

Un ordinateur, cest le contraire. Il sennui quand il a du travail  faire. Plus il a de travail  faire, plus il sennuis. Donc, je ne vous fait pas un dessin quand vos logiciels son trop lourds : a perturbe lordinateur, et il NAIME PAS A!

Un ordinateur cest assez primitif, vous en conviendrez. Il peut reconnaitre que deux motions : lennui, et lhumour. La preuve? Puisquil est omniprsent dans nos vies, il na donc aucun instinct de survie. Ses deux registres motionnels peuvent donc tre repurpos pour autre chose (humour dinformaticien, dinformaticien qubcois, et chez nous, on ne repurpose pas les mots comme des petits imitateurs, et cest CHOCOLATINE!)

Le contraire de lennui pour un ordinateur, cest lhumour. Normal, il na que deux motions. Et parce quil na que deux motions, son graph des singularits ne peut pas faire grand-chose dintressant. Voil pour lexplication scientifique.
Donc, plus un logiciel sera  clever , avec des astuces  la  inverse square root , et, et surtout le plus important, des algorithmes indits et trs efficaces, plus lordinateur va finir par semmerder. Mais vous pendant cela, vous vous tes amuss comme des petits fous avec vos bits et vos octets. Mais jy pense, lordinateur sennuie lorsquil travaille, alors que pour vous cest lextase humoristique? Donc  votre prochaine au psy (je sais que vous y allez tous), a sera une question de plus  poser.

Ah oui, je ne suis pas bte. Lordinateur finit par semmerder car il a une bonne mmoire. Donc au bout dun temps, a sera rptitif et lordinateur ne ressentira plus rien (lennui chez lordinateur cest comme la dpression chez lhomme).
Un bon antidpresseur pour votre ordinateur, cest le code que vous crivez tous les jours. Limportant cest que lordinateur puisse sauter des pages, que les tropes de vos histoires soient formats dans un style terne et facile  lire. Ne vous vexez pas, les meilleurs psys ont souvent une vie ingrate.


Donc, quand vous crivez  Hello, World! , vous savez ce que lordinateur veut vous rpondre rellement?

 sign: mon intelligence artificielle parle mal franceais

----------


## Invit

Pour commencer  faire de toi un lobbyiste crdible : https://www.renaud-bray.com/Livres_P...C9782896475872

----------


## leresidue

> Pour commencer  faire de toi un lobbyiste crdible : https://www.renaud-bray.com/Livres_P...C9782896475872


Le Bescherelle? Non, cela m'ennui. NOus sommes pas tous des RainMan, mec!  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Le Bescherelle? Non, cela m'ennui. NOus sommes pas tous des RainMan, mec!


On t'a reconnu Maxime Bernier  :;):

----------


## leresidue

> On t'a reconnu Maxime Bernier



Maxime Bernier qui risque de pouvoir berner les bernaches du Canada pendant 4 ou 5 ans (je m'en clouffe-tu de la clisse de politique?)

----------


## phil.o

Par rapport  quoi?

----------


## leresidue

> Par rapport  quoi?


Par rapport aux bernaches. Mais non, je rigole, ha ah ha.

----------

